# Scrollsawing - a woodworking accent



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not sure why, but there seems to be a divide from woodworking and scrolling and the divide should not exist. Maybe it's because the scroll saw doesn't make a lot of noise or cut big pieces. But for me, my scroll saw is an important tool in my woodworking. I've posted pictures of refrigerator shelves made of wood which had the hooks cut on my scroll saw. Lots of intricate projects made possible with my scroll saw.

I've already posted this project, but I think it's time to re-post it under our new Scrollsawing forum. It clearly demonstrates how my scroll saw can greatly enhance a mundane project into a special build.

My son and daughter-in-law wanted a window seat to store their footwear and provide a place for their 2 dogs to sit and look out the window. So I made them a mundane seat and added spice to it with this intarsia.










I did add real grommets and a real boot lace.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful Bernie. You are a true craftsman.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice Bernie! The lace is a great touch.

I don't know anything about scrolling whatsoever but at some point would like to try.
Personally I think it's like the hand tool/ power tool discussion it all compliments working with wood.
Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice project.

I didn't know there was this divide you speak of.
Maybe like "rough frame carpenters" and "finish carpenters".
I have two scroll saws but seem to lack the "nose to the grindstone" it takes to sit at the scrollsaw as often as I would like. Easier to slam lumber through the table saw I guess.

Your right about it adding a different dimension to a project as you have done…..........................


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice Job! I use my scrollsaw for both "scrolling exclusive" projects, as well as other woodworking projects. For example, when I made my wife a large Jewelry box, I included an inlaid oval of purpleheart with an inlaid maple monogram of the letter M. I did the monogram inlay with my scrollsaw. I often combine scrolling into other larger projects.


----------

